# اقراط ذهبية و فضية و خشبية من 20 ريال الي 50 ريال



## شمس (11 فبراير 2012)

*اقراط ذهبية و فضية و خشبية من 20 ريال الي 50 ريال* 
*ه*ذه المنتجات لا تتغير الوانها ومضمونة اكثر من سنة !

خواتم !! بأسعار تبدأ من 20 إلي 50 SAR
الكمية محدودة جدًا
للطلب و الاتصال علي 0562087142و الشحن مجانا للجميع انحاء اللمملكه






حلق اذن بناتي ناعم 
44 ريال 





حلق اذن بناتي بسيط
52 ريال 








حلق اذن ذهبي
48 ريال 






حلق اذن قلب فضي 
36 ريال 





حلق اذن اسود
25 ريال 







حلق ازرق خشبي
22 ريال 







حلق اذن ذهبي طويل
44 ريال 







حلق اذن خشبي احمر
22 ريال 







حلق اذن احمر خشبي
29 ريال 







حلق اذن زهور الربيع
25 ريال







اقراط ناعمه - Rabbit-rt
29 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - اقراط ZERAX 

36 ريال 





اقراط جديد 2012 - اقراط الريش فضي كيوت
39 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - اقراط JURE
24 ريال 








اقراط جديد 2012 - اقراط اوراق الخريف FEROCHA
39 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - V041478E-002
48 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - V043863E-002
52 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - V002782E-004
34 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - A001115E-001
38 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - V043469E-001
52 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V043725E-001
39 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V023782E-002
24 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - A001074E-001
33 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - V043876E-001
44 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - V043032E-001
48 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - V801002E-001
44 ريال 





اقراط جديد 2012 - V030689E-003
38 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V023805E-002
37 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V032173E-001
39 ريال 







اقراط جديد 2012 - A001894E-004
28 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V800920E-001
48 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V008541E-004
28 ريال 





اقراط جديد 2012 - V023669E-001
28 ريال




اقراط جديد 2012 - V044494E-003
50 ريال





اقراط جديد 2012 - V044292E-002
3






اقراط جديد 2012 - V004330E-006
28 ريال 





اقراط جديد 2012 - V044699E-003
48 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V034184E-003
29 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V020183E-001
44 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V043863E-001
44 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V026271E-001
44 ريال






اقراط جديد 2012 - V034301E-003
45 ريال






اقراط جديد 2012 - V043259E-002
47 ريال






اقراط جديد 2012 - V032410E-002
32 ريال





اقراط جديد 2012 - A002622E-003
29 ريال 





اقراط جديد 2012 - V031687E-004
29 ريال






اقراط جديد 2012 - V044872E-003 
44 ريال






اقراط جديد 2012 - V001072E-001
29 ريال 






اقراط جديد 2012 - V031299E-003

25 ريال 
ه المنتجات لا تتغير الوانها ومضمونة اكثر من سنة !

خواتم !! بأسعار تبدأ من 15 إلي 50 SAR
الكمية محدودة جدًا
للطلب و الاتصال علي 0562087142و الشحن مجانا للجميع انحاء اللمملكه








38 SAR 
خواتم ذهبيه مفصصه





خواتم جديد 2012 - V041248R-802

37 SAR 






8 خواتم ملونة بالوان مختلفة 

15 SAR 







خواتم فضيه ناعمه 

29 SAR 





خواتم 2012 - خاتم فضي مفصص RT4

48 SAR 






خواتم Rings tiger
1415
40 SAR





خواتم جديد 2012 - V022739R-605
42 SAR 




خواتم جديد 2012 - V033854R-601

58 SAR 






خواتم جديد 2012 - V019556R-601
SAR 48





ويوجد منه الوان الأسود والفضي و الذهبي
خواتم جديد 2012 - V602402R-004
40 SAR









خواتم جديد 2012 - V044223R-602
47 SAR 






خواتم جديد 2012 - V042908R-601

48 SAR 






خواتم جديد 2012 - V042259R-602
50 SAR







خواتم جديد 2012 - V043551R-601
50SAR 






خواتم جديد 2012 - V031715R-607
SAR 42










خواتم جديد 2012 - V041512R-601
38 SAR 








خواتم جديد 2012 - V019557R-603
SAR 48








خواتم جديد 2012 - V044476R-601
SAR 48







خواتم جديد 2012 - V034253R-601
SAR 50






خواتم جديد 2012 - V025302R-601
SAR 56








خواتم جديد 2012 - V032070R-601
SAR 42






خواتم جديد 2012 - V040402R-603
42 SAR 

خواتم حمراء
* ضمان4 حق استرجاع السلعة . *










خواتم فضيه بالازهارلزرقاء 
48









خواتم جديد 2012 - V028496R-601
48 SAR 








اقراط جديد 2012 - V044292E-001
























اقراط جديد 2012 - V031426E-002






اقراط جديد 2012 - A001188E-00













اقراط جديد 2012 - V041771E-001






اقراط جديد 2012 - V042796E-001







اقراط جديد 2012 - V042236A-001






اقراط جديد 2012 - A001104E-001نفدت





اقراط جديد 2012 - V042816E-001 









 

 

 

 شمس محمود مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى شمس محمود البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها شمس محمود إضافة شمس محمود إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك 





_لا يوجد_



​





​ 







http://www.aswaqcity.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=195718http://www.aswaqcity.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=195718


----------

